# Forum > Diablo 2 Resurrected > Diablo 2 Resurrected Bots and Programs > [Auto-Clicker] HC Safe Logout Bot

## SaintD2

HC Safe Logout Bot

Got TP-baited, killed and I had enough.

Did some scripting and made a bot that does the following:

- Uses Healing Potion below 66% hp
- Uses Rejuv Potion below 50% hp
- Instantly Logs out below 45% hp

*The percentage values are customizable.*

The bot works flawlessly, and I've tested it in multiple environments / level ranges.

I'll prob add in to use mana-pots once below 50% to cause I'm lazy. Any customer that purchases the bot prior to that will recieve the updated version once I've added that.

Bot goes for 50$ and I only accept payment by Cryptocurrency. PM for more info.

Also working on an auto-picker bot, but it's not solid enough for selling yet, but stay tuned!

----------


## erickore

can pay papal?

----------


## celticfrost23

Saving this for when you get the pickit working

----------


## SaintD2

No. Bitcoin, Ethereum or any other crypto is acceptable

----------


## demerda10

50$ for a clicker """"""""""BOT"""""""""""".

Noice.

----------


## bmw4518

I would like to purchase
tell me how to buy

----------


## bmw4518

I would like to make a purchase. Please tell me how to buy

----------


## bmw4518

I can't download because I don't have access to Google Drive.

----------


## bmw4518

I can't download because I don't have access to Google Drive.

----------

